# Tara's pups at 4 weeks old - Pic heavy!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I must be bias but I think Tara produces some of the best looking pups ever!!! :wub: I have so many pictures of these pups, it was hard to choose which ones to post. :crazy:








The only bicolor in the litter this time - female
























Here comes the herd!!!
































My little baby girl Enya :wub:
























Enya on the right...
















Enya again...
































Enya again


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Too cute!! Great photographs! Have a puppy run to Indiana.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sorry, could not resist, had to post more...








































































































































This is a NICE NICE boy!...


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

I always love seeing puppy pictures and what a gorgeous group they are!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Very, very cute!
What a great group of pups!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Very cute-did you take any of them sleeping


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

No, these guys were all over the place, no time for naps.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Love looking at all the gorgeous puppies, thanks for sharing! :wub:


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

They are so cute!! Isn't Enya the one that wants to stay with you??? I think you should let her!!!! How can you say no to that face???!!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh my, they are all so adorable! Enya is an adorable little girl. It would be so hard not to want to keep her or any of them! They're just wonderful!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

They are so gorgeous! I would love to have one!! Maybe when Stosh is a little older...


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Hey, where'd everybody go??? lol










Awesome puppies/pics.


----------



## Hundguy (Apr 30, 2003)

JeffM said:


> Hey, where'd everybody go??? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea they are all lost in my freakin dandelion farm!! Got alot of yard work to do still!


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow they are all so stinkin cute! I especially love the 13th one! not sure if it's a he or a she but his/her eyes are poppin and it's so cute! It's my favorite one!!


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh my gosh they are the cutest, most adorable babies ever....

Thanks so much for sharing.

krisk


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh my gosh they are so darn cute! I love the pics when they look at you, as if to say there YOU ARE! and then start charging towards you ,atleast it looks that way..

Such cute cute babies


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

It verges on 'cruel' to post these!

Makes me so sad I cannot house a dozen pups!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

LOVED the pics!!! They are great!!!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Ohhhh, they are the cutest! Thanks for making me smile


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

So cute!! I think baby bi-color wants to live with meeeee...


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

ponyfarm said:


> Too cute!! Great photographs! Have a puppy run to Indiana.


+1!!! Send one right along over here! :thumbup:


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh my goodness I can't believe they are 4 weeks already!!! They are adorable!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you all.


----------



## coushattagal (Sep 7, 2004)

Beautiful puppies - such sweet faces. Do I count 10?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, 10 puppies, 7 males and 3 females.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey Carolina.... you never answered. Isn't Enya the one thats staying with you???  

Adorable pups.. hey they look alike but in the 2 pictures where they are all in a group facing one way and one litte rebel is looking at you is it the same pup in both pictures?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Hey Carolina.... you never answered. Isn't Enya the one thats staying with you???


Enya is the pup I've fallen for but not sure that we will be keeping her or any for that matter.



Holmeshx2 said:


> Adorable pups.. hey they look alike but in the 2 pictures where they are all in a group facing one way and one litte rebel is looking at you is it the same pup in both pictures?


Not sure which two you are talking about. :thinking:


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting those pictures.
I had a hectic day at work and those puppy pics were just perfect....watching them made my day seem serene and calm. *grin*
Beautiful and adorable!

I like the one where the person is walking away and the whole flock is scampering after them...


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

These were the 2 pictures I was referring too. I believe there were a few others though where this pup seems to be rebelling against the group lol.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, that is the same puppy.


----------



## Marytess (Oct 25, 2010)

too cute:wub: and baby Enya is adorable. ok they all are. :wub:


----------



## Moon.lei (May 16, 2011)

they are all just too cute ^_^ adorable pups!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Just beautiful!!


----------

